# Diana Taurasi



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Did anyone else watch the UConn/Penn State game? Diana Taurasi is amazing. Did you see that pass she made? I have never seen anybody in the NBA make a pass like that since Larry Bird. Nobody is doing that. If you didn't see it, they passed it into her in the post and she knew she would be double-teamed, so she touch-passed it immediately back over her head to a teammate under the basket. It was Sabonis like or something.

She's the female Larry Bird, I swear... I'd pay to watch her play, she's a great player.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Never heard of HER, and never SAW her play. ONLY if i can, i can see what you see in LARRY BIRD's version of a girl. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> Never heard of HER, and never SAW her play. ONLY if i can, i can see what you see in LARRY BIRD's version of a girl. :yes:


You don't know who Diana Taurasi is?

:no: 

It's pretty sad how some people still have no knowledge or appreciation for female athletics.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Diana Taurasi is the greatest female basketball player since Cheryl Miller... you know Cheryl Miller, that tall sideline reporter with the cornrows? Reggie's sister?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Diana Taurasi is the greatest female basketball player since Cheryl Miller... you know Cheryl Miller, that tall sideline reporter with the cornrows? Reggie's sister?


yes i know MILLER from her sidelines interview, but not TAURASI maybe because i dont watch Women's Basketball. :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I dont think she is better than Cynthia Cooper. Id rank them this way:

1 Miller
2 Cooper
3 Taurasi


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

how bout uconn getting to play IN hartford and not leaving conneticut until the final four? what is up with that? penn state might have had a chance if it was a neutral court.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Hmm, do you think Cheryl Miller is a better player than Reggie? She may be.

Highschool (Riverside Polytechnic):
Averaged 32.8 ppg and 15.0 rpg a game.
Career high of 105 points in a game. (1982)
Led her team, Riverside Polytechnic, to a 132-4 record.

College (USC):
Holds USC records for most rebounds in a game (24) (2 times) 
Holds USC record for most blocked shots in a game (10) 
Held USC record for most points in game (45) 
Held USC record for most steals in a game (11) 
Led the Trojans to a 112-20 record.
Won NCAA titles in 1983 and 1984.
NCAA Tournament MVP (1983)
NCAA All-Tournament Team (1982, 1984, 1986)

International:
Gold medal, Olympic Games (1984)
Gold medal, Pan American Games (1983)
Gold medal, Goodwill Games (1986) 

When she scored 105 in that high school game, Reggie had just scored 40, I believe, in one of his games, and was quite proud of that... so she comes home and says she had 105. 










It's too bad she came before the WNBA's time.

If you give any value to the competition she faced in women's basketball at all, I think you can say she's a greater player than Reggie.

Plus, she was cute, and Reggie looks like a scarecrow.





:yes: :yes:


----------



## new kid (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Hmm, do you think Cheryl Miller is a better player than Reggie? She may be.
> 
> Highschool (Riverside Polytechnic):
> ...


This crap wouldn't make her a better player than Reggie. I bet that if he played against girls his whole career his stats would be much better than this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dazed-and-confused</b>!
> how bout uconn getting to play IN hartford and not leaving conneticut until the final four? what is up with that? penn state might have had a chance if it was a neutral court.


The women's tournament has some problems when it comes to locations. The fact that UConn got to play in Bridgeport, CT and Hartford, CT for the entire East Regional. UConn basically got 4 home games on the way to the final four and played at home against the No.1 seed in Penn State. PSU was screwed. 

Sometimes I think the Women's tournament isn't even fair. Case in point the Baylor-Tennessee game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Diana Taurasi is a gem.*

I don't see anyone stopping UCONN from its three-peat. TN will 'em tough time but I predict UCONN to win the NCAA Women's title for thrid straight year.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Taurasi is the best to come along in long while. I truly enjoy watching her play, and since she's Argentine-American like myself, I have a little rooting interest. 

She is the reason I will watch the WNBA this year. Too bad Phoenix got the first pick. She would be a big hit in a bigger market.


I was also pretty impressed with Nicole Powell from Stanford. She carried Stanford and that shot she hit to tie the game in the last minute was pretty smooth. With her, Taurasi and Beard, the WNBA is getting a nice rookie class.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I could beat Dianna Taurassi one on one. I am serious. I played against a girl basketball "star" from my school and she couldn't even come close to guarding me. Girls suck at basketball. Period. :yes:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> Girls suck at basketball. Period. :yes:


:nonono:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*1+1=3*



> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> I could beat Dianna Taurassi one on one. I am serious. I played against a girl basketball "star" from my school and she couldn't even come close to guarding me. Girls suck at basketball. Period. :yes:


Good sampling.

"I beat one girl so I can beat them all."

Idiot statement supported by idiot methodology.

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Diana Taurasi is the greatest female basketball player since Cheryl Miller... you know Cheryl Miller, that tall sideline reporter with the cornrows? Reggie's sister?


Thats a strong statement considering Theresa Edwards, Nancy Lieberman-Cline, Lisa Leslie, Rebecca Lobo, Carol Blaze and Sheryl Swoopes haven't been mentioned at all.

I would put most all those women ahead of Cooper also.

Stuart


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

She is 6 ft tall, plays lazy D (ie walks up the court when getting back on D), Has no athletisism, and has a DECENT shot and is an OK passer yet she is supposed to be a GREAT basketball player. I don't buy it. She is OK, not "the greatest"


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Diana Taurasi is the greatest female basketball player since Cheryl Miller... you know Cheryl Miller, that tall sideline reporter with the cornrows? Reggie's sister?




You obviously don't watch alot of women's basketball.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: 1+1=3*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Good sampling.
> ...


Your powers of deduction are truly astounding.:laugh: 
I just think that people in awe of Dianna Taurassi's greatness need to watch an NBA game (or a pickup game for that matter) I think that a thead comparing Dianna Taurassi to Larry Bird because some moron commentator said in last years NCAA finals is idiotic. She is about as similar to Bird as she is to Wilt Chamberlin. 
Women are not as strong athletically as men. Because of this all girls have basically the same game. Some excell at shooting, ballhandling, passing ect but most players at an elite level will be have similar ability in these areas. There are obviously some players that are better but the curve isn't as big as it is for men's basketball. There are no true "stars" in the woman's game. 
I say this show on ESPN (beg, borrow, and deal??) when this guy that was an AWFULL basketball player almost beat a WNBA cause he was a much better athlete. 
I realize that I am probably sounding like a chauvinist jerk so I am going to quite dissing womans basketball. :shy:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: 1+1=3*



> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> I realize that I am probably sounding...


It took you that long to realise this?

If you read any of the past posts regarding the differences in women and men's physical makeup, you'll find that many here understand that there is a difference and shockingly, you'll find that we're not disillusioned by womens physical limits.

(wow. no ****?, theres a difference between men and women? I am having an epiphany!)

Stuart


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 1+1=3*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> It took you that long to realise this?
> ...


wow, sarcasm!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 1+1=3*



> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> wow, sarcasm!


wow, brainiac!

Stuart


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I coulda sworn that Taurasi was Italian.. I'm prob wrong though.. Either way.. She's hardly the best female hoopa ever, low top 10 would be more like it.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

Check out this quote from Nancy Lieberman:

"If you don't like Diana Taurasi, you're a moron. You might not like UConn because it's not your team, but if you don't like Diana Taurasi, you're an absolute idiot. All she's done is help grow our game."


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bandanaman1998</b>!
> Check out this quote from Nancy Lieberman:
> 
> "If you don't like Diana Taurasi, you're a moron. You might not like UConn because it's not your team, but if you don't like Diana Taurasi, you're an absolute idiot. All she's done is help grow our game."


No, actually UCONN has expanded women's basketball and Taurassi happens to be the best player on that team. People care more about women's NCAA than they do the WNBA. 
I don't like Dianna Taurassi because she is conceited. I guess I am a moron cause Nancy Lieberman said so. 
BTW 
Who the **** is Nancy Lieberman??? Is she the coach for the lady vols?? OHHHHH. BIG ****!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> Girls suck at basketball. Period. :yes:


You're so chauvinistic


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> 
> 
> You're so chauvinistic


Thanks Tips.:uhoh:


----------

